# why do they refuse donors?



## kiwiclaire (Oct 30, 2008)

hi, new to this, so nervously posting!! off to the logan centre to start the road of donating eggs on tuesday. was hoping, maybe naively, that i would just be able to donate as many times as poss before i was 35. am in good health, no illnesses or virus's. just reading through some posts and read that some people have been refused from donating. does anyone know reasons why people will be refused? i will be so dissappointed if i cant donate. 
thanks claire


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

It would usually only be if you had some chromosomal abnormality or carried the gene for cystic fibrosis, something like that.. or they weren't happy after the counselling that donating was going to be  good for you, I suppose

xx


----------



## Wendeth (Sep 8, 2007)

I agree, as far as i know, with Drowned Girl re screening for abnormalities or other genes. 

Claire you are a wonderful person!   thank you for thinking of the rest of us!    i hope it all goes very smoothly for you.

Wendeth


----------



## kiwiclaire (Oct 30, 2008)

thank you wendreth and drowned girl for that. i have been to the clinic now, it was nerve wracking as i really wanted them to accept me and, pending a result from a long overdue smear, they have said that they will let me go trhough the programme, so i am really excited and pleased. they were so nice at the clinic. any recipient will recieve all my eggs, whatever they take, so they have a good chance. luckily, my good friend who knows her fertility stuff was with me and was able to answer all the things i didnt understand!  thanks for posting xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done!


----------

